

Husband of NSA-leak reporter held under U.K. terror law - colinprince
http://www.cbc.ca/m/touch/news/story/2013/08/18/nsa-leak-reporter-greenwald-partner-detained-london-airport.html

======
snitko
How can one compare government to mafia? What is wrong with you people? Mafia
doesn't waste your time by conscripting you to be a part time accountant
before you pay it. Mafia doesn't hold elections among those who pay it,
pretending that they serve their interests. Mafia doesn't start massive wars
where thousands of innocent people die. Comparing government to mafia is
disgraceful to mafia.

~~~
thret
This is funny, but state vs mafia comparisons are not new. In many ways the
state is simply the most successful mafia organisation within a given region.

